# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  l'amministratore di una società fallita può fare l'amministratore di srl?

## jolly79

l'amministratore di una società fallita può fare l'amministratore di srl?

----------


## michaela.er

> l'amministratore di una società fallita può fare l'amministratore di srl?

  è una domanda che mi sto ponendo anche io

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi risulta. 
ciao

----------


## robil

> l'amministratore di una società fallita può fare l'amministratore di srl?

  Dobbiamo distinguere tra società di persone e società di capitali. Se la società fallita è una società di persone (SNC SaS) il fallimento della società produce il fallimento dei soci illimitatamente responsabili che nelle generlaità dei casi sono anche amministratori della società. Quindi nel caso di società di persone se l'amministratore era anche socio è fallito in estensione del fallimento della società (art 147 legge fallimentare) e in quanto giuridicamente fallito non può assumere cariche di amministrazione di altre società in pendenza della procedura. 
Nel caso invece in cui ad essere dichioarata fallita è una società di capitali il fallimento non si estende ne ai soci ne agli amministraotori che quindi possono intraprendere altre attività. Rimanangono ovviamente salve eventuali altre responsabilità per i reati (bancarotta etc etc) disciplinati dalla Legge fallimentare.
Mi sembra giusto evidenziare che con la sentenza che dichiara la chiusura della procedura fallimentare il fallito è automaticamente riabilitato all'esercizio di una attività commerciale senza la necessità dei attendere 5 anni e la sentenza di riabilitazione. Eppure ancora oggi (dopo diversi anni), e mi è successo pochi giorni fa, ci sono "operatori economici" (per chiamarli cosi come nello specifico un direttore di banca) che respinge pratiche perchè a suo dire illegittime perchè in assenza di riabilitazione.

----------


## PurpleMike

> Mi sembra giusto evidenziare che con la sentenza che dichiara la chiusura della procedura fallimentare il fallito è automaticamente riabilitato all'esercizio di una attività commerciale senza la necessità dei attendere 5 anni e la sentenza di riabilitazione. Eppure ancora oggi (dopo diversi anni), e mi è successo pochi giorni fa, ci sono "operatori economici" (per chiamarli cosi come nello specifico un direttore di banca) che respinge pratiche perchè a suo dire illegittime perchè in assenza di riabilitazione.

  Riprendo questa interessante discussione in quanto, in sede di costituzione di SRL, viene eccepito che uno dei membri del CDA (tra l'altro, semplice consigliere senza alcuna delega) è stato dichiarato fallito in quanto socio ammonistratore di SNC. 
Ora, non sono in grado di darvi maggiori informazioni, però mi confermate che in caso di chiusura della procedura fallimentare, il socio fallito viene esdebitato automaticamente e non deve procedere alla richiesta di riabilitazione?

----------


## f.p

> ... mi confermate che in caso di chiusura della procedura fallimentare, il socio fallito viene esdebitato automaticamente e non deve procedere alla richiesta di riabilitazione?

  l'esdebitazione non è automatica; è a richiesta di parte, anche perchè il procedimento al termine del quale sarà dichiarata, deve accertare tutta una serie di condizioni.
ciao

----------


## PurpleMike

> l'esdebitazione non è automatica; è a richiesta di parte, anche perchè il procedimento al termine del quale sarà dichiarata, deve accertare tutta una serie di condizioni.
> ciao

  Ti ringrazio per la risposta. Provvederò a studiarmi la procedura da attivare!  :Smile:

----------

